
Stem Cell Benefits May Let You Cheat Death - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-27/companies-offer-employees-hope-with-stem-cell-storage-benefits
======
LinuxBender
This seems shady. I think the gist I took away was, they will protect my stem
cells that were painfully extracted from my bone marrow as long as I work for
them. If I quit or get fired, they dump my cells. There is no guarantee the
cells will even be useful for anything.

